# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  London Piccadilly Tube Station (1928)

## KMAlexander

Saw this and thought it was super fascinating.
I figured many here would think likewise.

----------


## mixerbach

Given that I just spent about the last 10 minutes reading, following lines, and just being entirely entertained, I would agree. I think it's an incredible cut-away illustration... and SO detailed!  Thanks for sharing it!

----------


## DrWho42

i kind of love this cutaway. it reminds me of the more intricate underground if _simtower_ was modded for realism.

----------

